# Networking wireless macbook to printer



## greyfoxa (Jul 20, 2007)

Can anyone help me. I am a grandma with a new Macbook. I am trying to figure out how to use printer upstairs to print from my laptop downstairs. I have a 2wire hw1000 upstairs next to my xppc and a HP 7360 printer. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, you will need to set the xp pc up as a print server, and then you should be able to connect to it on the mac.


----------



## greyfoxa (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you. I have great respect for those in the networking business.
Adrienne


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no problem. if you have issues setting xp up to share the printer, ask the guys in the win xp section. they'll be able to walk you though it.


----------



## greyfoxa (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks again. Later today I'll go to my local pc component store and get a proper cord to go from modem to printer. I tried a cord that came with the printer but it complains to me about I need a picbridge?? I might have put in the wrong place. What started all this is that I purchased software to take a photo and separate every pixel into gradations of grayscale or color then maps them out giving a number to each value. Then I'll cut material that also has been separated into about 40 colors sew them onto my pixel map and end up with the picture in bits of fabric that looks very cool at some distance. I am just a little obsessed in doing this before I take the class in sept. Dumb things you do when you retire.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, we all need hobbies, more so when retired. my current hobby is really frustrating me too, but it'll get all worked out in the end.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

There are "low tech" solutions also - working around any networking problem(s). Not elegant - but it may give you more satisfaction with your hobby versus fighting computer problems.


----------

